# New pill



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone else been on femodette?! ive gone from microgynon (AWLFUL PILL JUST AWFUL) to this new one..i also take it at night, so if i do get nausea i can sleep it off...but im unsure if its still that thats making me feel unwell...not uch on the net about it tbh.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone???


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not ignoring you, I've just never been on that pill! Which is amazing, because it feels like I've been on every other form of birth control in the world : )


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

haha thats ok..i come off on 3rd im hopin it sorts me


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Never heard of it either....Let us know how it works...I for one am very interested


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

came off it friday couldnt hack feelin sick all time..now im havin the mother of all periods n i still feel sick n have cramps...guess i gota give my body time to relax its been 8 weeks of hell


----------

